# Looking for detailed instructions on 3-2-1 method.



## bcfishman (Aug 1, 2008)

Good afternoon.

My friend called and his mother in law wants me to smoke some ribs for their family tomorrow.

Trying to fins out what type of ribs to do, but figured I would do the 3-2-1 method.

Is there a post already detailing this.

Thanks!


----------



## wutang (Aug 1, 2008)

In the column on the left of the page there is a list of how-to articles and links.  There is one on the 3-2-1 rib method.  I will add that I tried it last weekend and the results were awesome.  The best ribs I have ever made at home.


----------



## seboke (Aug 1, 2008)

What wutang said...

http://www.wyntk.us/food/3-2-1-rib-method.shtml


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 1, 2008)

Remember 3-2-1 is for spares and 2-2-1 is for baby backs
Heres how I do it try to maintain smoker temps at 225* put rubbed and seasoned ribs on for 3 hours spritzing each hour if you want then spritz well and wrap in foil and back into smoker for 2 hours then unwrap and put back into smoker for final 1 hour I usually brush on some BBQ sauce for the final hour.


----------



## flash (Aug 1, 2008)

Remember to that 3-2-1 is just a guide line. The time in foil (part 2) is the ''fall off the bone'' stage and may be too much for you if you like more bite to your ribs. Until you attempt it once, you'll just have to practice, but a 3.5-1.5-1 or a 3-2.5-.5 may work for you also. Just depends on your taste.


----------



## coyote (Aug 1, 2008)

We get a lot of new folks asking about the *3-2-1* , *2-2-1* or 2-1-1 method for smoking *ribs*. Smoker temperatures are normally in the neighborhood of 225* for this method. 

The first number is how long the *ribs* are in the smoker unwrapped. (Trimmings are on the top shelf) 







The second number is how long the *ribs* are wrapped in fiol in the smoker. 






And the last number is how long the *ribs* are in the smoker unwrapped again. 






By the way, these *ribs* were sprayed with apple juice once and hour during the first phase and smoked last weekend using apple wood, cherry wood and dried pineapple rinds . Then more pineapple rind was used for smoke and they were glazed with Habanero Pineapple Texas Pepper Jelly during the final phase. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Mmmmmmmm. 

hope this helps you thru your smoke..Coyote


----------



## vlap (Aug 1, 2008)

Just seeing those above ribs make me hungry for ribs... I might just have to smoke this weekend.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm with you Vlap, they sure look good


----------



## lght (Aug 1, 2008)

How do you prepare the pineapple rind?  We eat pineapple all the time, but usually toss the rind.  Do you just let them sit out, dry them in a dehydrator?

Sounds like I need to save my rinds from now on.


----------



## coyote (Aug 1, 2008)

What I do, and it might not work in your area.(it is very dry here)is I set the rinds out in the sun  for several days (it takes three days here) they become almost brittle dry. then put them in zip locks and stick em in the freezer till I need them. you might have to use the deyhderator if you are in a humid area. are..when smokeing meats..throw them in and smoke em..they will dry and it should not hurt the flavor. at least it will get most the moisture out and then stick em in the dehydrator..


----------



## skinsfan75 (Aug 1, 2008)

i love pinapple, great tip coyote, i will try that soon thanks


----------



## Dutch (Aug 1, 2008)

Dang, Coyote-The meat pull back on them ribs sure looks nice!!! Looks like you gots lots of spares to spare (pun intended)!!


----------

